# Fuel pump/siphon



## LAWNKILLER (Sep 17, 2012)

Anybody have a good product for pumping fuel (gas/diesel) from the tank to tank/can?

Hand pump Obviously. Might be a good thing to keep in the BOV.

found some on Grainger, but they were for like drums. found some at walmart.com but they seem so cheap and not very durable.

Any suggestions?


----------



## WVTactics (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't know if you have seen these but these are pretty cool. Down side is you need a type of electricity to operate whether battery or outlet. Just thought I would share.


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

Link: Multi-Use Transfer Pump








Cheap and works well. I've been using this pump to transfer transmission/differential oil for at least 5+ years now. Still works perfect.


----------



## Xplorer (May 8, 2012)

That looks like the pump I use to change the oil on my small engines.


----------



## dontlookatme (Apr 12, 2012)

I recently bought one at walmart and couldnt use it well, when i tested it out. But gregs///m pic is the one i used a few times when we used at a farm. And they work well.


----------



## LAWNKILLER (Sep 17, 2012)

These are the ones Ive been finding, and have been curiouse about the durablity of them. I may have to purchase one and give it a try as cheap as they are.

thanks for the postive feedback on it.



Gregs///M said:


> Link: Multi-Use Transfer Pump
> 
> View attachment 262
> 
> Cheap and works well. I've been using this pump to transfer transmission/differential oil for at least 5+ years now. Still works perfect.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Alright... so those pumps are $8 at harbor freight.... so the question is.... do you get two, one for water, one for gas. Or is it set up somehow to be interchangeable? My guess is that even if you changed out the hoses... the pump section would still get contaminated... so.... am leaning towards a second one for water. Why one for water? Well... you never know when or how you will get water.... and this looks handy if I'm using a ground seep still to get water. It should create enough suction to pull water for me.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

WVTactics said:


> I don't know if you have seen these but these are pretty cool. Down side is you need a type of electricity to operate whether battery or outlet. Just thought I would share.
> 
> View attachment 257


I have that exact one. Water is what I use it for but they are cheap, buy 1 for gas and 1 for water. They rule, too.


----------

